# Nutsert tool and ignition wire tap- a little input!



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm installing the air-ride this weekend and need a nutsert tool! I don't have one and I need to source one out. Can anyone guide me to how I can make one or where to go locally as I don't want to wait a week for the tool.

Second- where to I tap the ignition wire? I'm getting mixed search answers as to where to go with this. I drive a MK4 GLI.

Thanks all,


Will something like this work?
http://www.wranglerforum.com/f19/cr...tion-tool-for-about-2-in-any-size-202021.html











EDIT: Just so it's on record, *it is a 3/8- 16 nutsert*. Grip doesn't matter.

*FUse 29 works as a true ignition source*


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes that will work for the nutserts, just grease up the threads a bit before screwing it in so it is easier :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Yes that will work for the nutserts, just grease up the threads a bit before screwing it in so it is easier :thumbup:


Found your contribution on here too after more searching!=- thanks bud!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5361374-Looking-for-rear-Bagyard-install-info.-mk4

Where did you tap your ignition?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ornithology said:


> Found your contribution on here too after more searching!=- thanks bud!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5361374-Looking-for-rear-Bagyard-install-info.-mk4
> 
> Where did you tap your ignition?


75X under drives dash


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Argh....bagriders is closed and airlift is unsure what size Nutsert I need.

On the Bagriders site it says 3/8-16 but the guys at airlift say it's 5/16-18.

On the fastenal site I'm seeing some numbers after the measurements (grip?)....which one do I need?

Can someone give me some input...looking to install this weekend.

Thanks!

* For the 5/16*
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/_/Navigation?term=&termca=&termpx=&sortby=webrank&sortdir=descending&searchmode=productSearch&rfqXref=&rfqKeyword=&rfqId=&rfqLineId=&r=~|categoryl1:"600000 Fasteners"|~ ~|categoryl2:"600191 Riveting 9and Self-Clinching Products"|~ ~|categoryl3:"602457 Rivet Nuts"|~ ~|attrdiameter:390|~

*For the 3/8*

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/_/Navigation?term=&termca=&termpx=&sortby=webrank&sortdir=descending&searchmode=productSearch&rfqXref=&rfqKeyword=&rfqId=&rfqLineId=&r=~|categoryl1:"600000 Fasteners"|~ ~|categoryl2:"600191 Riveting 9and Self-Clinching Products"|~ ~|categoryl3:"602457 Rivet Nuts"|~ ~|attrdiameter:470|~


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

i would get a few of both sizes, but i'm pretty sure it's 3/8". I got some of what airlift recommended and they were too small so i had to go back and get more.

If you are using V2 dont use the 75x. If you are using elevel/switchspeed use the 75x 

:thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

In to find a good wire tap. i'm in the fuel pump fuse right now but my **** stays on all the time. Doesnt kill the battery because its only powering the light in the controller (autopilot v1) but id like to find which fuse to tap. I'd do cig lighter but i already have my radio in there....may get a tap a fuse and just put both in the same one


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Yeah that's what I've been reading 75x is no good and I'm running airlift v2. Any idea what "grip" is used for the nutsert though?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

the "grip" is the thickness of the metal you want the nutsert of grab onto. i think i picked something around 2-4mm or so. if you get a length that is too small, it wont be able to be tightened down very much, if the length is too long no matter how hard you tighten it it won't hold. what are the options?


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> the "grip" is the thickness of the metal you want the nutsert of grab onto. i think i picked something around 2-4mm or so. if you get a length that is too small, it wont be able to be tightened down very much, if the length is too long no matter how hard you tighten it it won't hold. what are the options?


Here's the website, planning on aluminum ones to avoid rust. 

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/fasteners/riveting-self-clinching-products/rivet-nuts/_/Navigation;jsessionid=M1LlRynGXbQH1rvKKD1wL34bHMJKp1nYrdTKfvnqJvNTzDWYQJJ8!-799979082!1119852750?term=&termca=&termpx=&sortby=webrank&sortdir=descending&searchmode=productSearch&rfqXref=&rfqKeyword=&rfqId=&rfqLineId=&r=~|categoryl1:%22600000%20Fasteners%22|~%20~|categoryl2:%22600191%20Riveting%209and%20Self-Clinching%20Products%22|~%20~|categoryl3:%22602457%20Rivet%20Nuts%22|~%20~|attrdiameter:470|~%20~|sattr03:^Aluminum$|~


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Just did my rears last week, I used 3/8" nutserts. You will probably need to trim up the hole to fit them (stepped drill bit works best I imagine, I used a carbide bit and some experience )

IDF sends a little cheap stamped steel holder for doing nutserts with, uses a 3/8" threaded stud, and a couple of nuts (and a star cut washer). Cheap, easy to assemble yourself (get metal, cut hole, done).


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure which nutsert we had to use for the new airlift rears, i can check if you want. I had to use a 17/32 drill bit (a PITA to find, there was only 1 in the whole area and that stupid thing cost me $18. For one bit.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Just so it's on record, *it is a 3/8- 16 nutsert*. Grip doesn't matter.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Least you can use it... The hole where the nutsert goes in was too big and no one knows for what reason.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

are all you guys using nutserts bc you don't have access to a welder?


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> are all you guys using nutserts bc you don't have access to a welder?


 The new airlift double bellow rears just call for a nutsert. They send 2 with them to be put in the nipple for the rear bags to screw into


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I don't have access to a welder, but I also don't want something permanent. I'm using this for the airlift sleeve bags, not the double bellow. I think the hole in the perch shouldl fit mine.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Your airlift sleeve bags didn't come with the nutsert tool? 
Also, pressure test those sleeve bags... Krystal's had a leak in one of them straight from airlift, apparently they had a shipment of them go out with some bad bags. They replaced them with firestones until their new design comes out.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

macleanshaun said:


> Your airlift sleeve bags didn't come with the nutsert tool?
> Also, pressure test those sleeve bags... Krystal's had a leak in one of them straight from airlift, apparently they had a shipment of them go out with some bad bags. They replaced them with firestones until their new design comes out.


 Thanks for the headsup Shaun, I pressure tested mine, they were okay for now. Firestone rears though eh? I'm thinking I'm wishing mine leaked now haha. 

How's your build coming along? 

Mine should be complete by this weekend.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

My build is slow-going. Got side swiped by a dump truck last week, so some funds are being allocated to some new paint, maybe shaving a couple things on the rear should they have to paint the bumper. 
I don't expect to be building my own car until July. Aiming for Slammed Society at FD Monroe. 

However the girl's car is finally done! Wheels to go on this coming weekend, and if it's not raining, it'll be at spring unsprung. 

Going to steal your thread...


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

macleanshaun said:


> My build is slow-going. Got side swiped by a dump truck last week, so some funds are being allocated to some new paint, maybe shaving a couple things on the rear should they have to paint the bumper.
> I don't expect to be building my own car until July. Aiming for Slammed Society at FD Monroe.
> 
> However the girl's car is finally done! Wheels to go on this coming weekend, and if it's not raining, it'll be at spring unsprung.
> ...


 Shaun that loosk wicked man! Wait so you are bagging a MK4 (girls) and also your MK6? Whoa someone got deep pockets. I'm probably going to miss spring unsprung. I'll be at the other cruises though. I just can't make the build in time and I have so much school to study for. Glad to hear yours is coming through tho!


----------

